# Poor Little Aggie



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Dad found Aggie dead this morning. She was on the doorstep of a house for sale. He said she didn't have a mark on her and that it looks like a dog got her. It's possible it was a car, but our road isn't the sort people move cats off of. I didn't see it, so I don't know. He just told me when I came home from work. She didn't come home last night and he went looking. I'm so crushed. 

She was so sweet! It isn't fair! I've lost three cats in past year and it hurts so deeply! She has two sisters and they'll miss her. I only got her last October she was still a baby, not a year old! When I calm down I'll tell you more about her. Right now I just need to vent.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

How horrible to find your poor Aggie like that. I'm so sorry that this happened. In the meantime, my deepest sympathy for your loss of your precious Aggie.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How terribly sad. I am so sorry that you have suffered these losses. I wish you peace of mind and great comfort. God bless.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry I was a little out of it yesterday. I just didn't expect a dog to get her. Looks like she was sleeping under the bush of the house that's for sale and the dog grabbed her by the neck. 

But it's part of the deal, isn't it? We love them so dearly, but we know they'll go before us. 

Aggie was a little one. She was very lightweight. She always looked like she was floating, rather than jumping. She was all white and gray. She had a little gray spot that looked like a mustache, so we were going to call her Hercule Poroit, but she was a girl so we named her Agatha for the author of Poroit's stories, Agatha Christie. She was funny too. She was so skiddish she'd jump at anything.

That's partly why it's a shock that a dog was able to get to her... Not to be morbid, but I really think she didn't feel it. It just grabbed her before she woke up. There are worse ways to go. 

The awful part though is she has two sisters (they grew up this winter with us) and the one she was closest to (Eowyn) isn't eating. She keeps looking for her sister and it's tearing us up. I had a cat once who almost mourned to death when his mate died (they were both fixed at that point, but they were still very close).

In the past year we had to have our 11-year old Giz put to sleep, Molly was hit by a car (there's still a post for her on here) and Sarah almost died about a month ago from eating thread that got wrapped around her tongue and insides. I just thank the powers that be that Sarah didn't die. That with this on top would have just killed us. I'm so worried about Eowyn, though.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about poor Aggie. RIP
Hopefully Eowyn will recover from her lost as well


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Eowyn is eating now, so that's good. But she's still looking for Aggie. She goes to where Aggie used to sleep and stares at it. Or when I open a door she peaks around expectantly. Heart-rending. But she and her sister Stitches have been getting extra attention from us.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

so sorry


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

I thank you all for your support. I'd have lost it without this place's understanding nature. Thanks, gang. 

But I'll always miss her...


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

Oh my gosh that's so sad. I'm sorry for your loss. The part about your other cat looking for your (God bless her) deceased cat is especially sad.  

Years ago I went to my friend's house and he just happened to be burying a cat in his backyard. Turns out it was a stray cat that frequented their backyard, so they fed it and stuff. Unfortunately it looks like a neighbor's dog somehow got into their backyard (the fence between their houses was pretty shoddy) and had killed the cat. My friend was really solemn about it, and that cat was only a stray.

Just had to tell that story because what happened to your Aggie reminded me of it. I hope you and your other cats are ok.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How very sad, I am so sorry.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

It's a little strange how much I still miss her. It was a real shock and I think that always makes it harder to let go.

Eowyn is better. She doesn't look for Aggie any more, but her personality mellowed. That could just be her growing up from being a kitten, but it happened about the time we lost Aggie.

In the meantime our outside boy Squirrel has been diagnosed with a rare immune disease. While he's getting steroid shots he has to live inside. Eowyn and Stitches aren't pleased, but slowly they are warming up to him. It would be great if they could all get along and be friends. Poor Squirrel was close to Molly who got hit last year. It's been a tough year. Three deaths and three serious illnesses.

But I'd be lost without my darlings.


----------

